# Advice Needed



## KMANACP (May 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I currently have a Canon Rebel T2I w/ a 24-105 L lens. I bought the lens about a year ago for a trip I was going on and I figured the pictures would turn out much better than the stock lens. 

To be honest, I don't use the camera much - and when I do it's mostly on auto mode. I primarily use it on family trips to take pictures of the family, etc. 

I am heading out for another trip in a few weeks and I need your advice: 

-  I know the camera body is not full-frame. Should I upgrade to a full frame? It bothered me when I looked through the view finder - the image I was seeing was not what was actually taken. 

If so, which full-frame should I upgrade to? I want to be as cost effective as possible as I am not a heavy user of the camera and only use it occasionally. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## yaopey (May 5, 2017)

The last time I checked, the Canon 6D was the cheapest Canon DSLR (I might be wrong :/). Even though the cheapest of all, it still costs a significant amount of money.

Personally, the most cost effective way is to not upgrade to a full frame just for that reason  Use your camera more and you'll get use to it and know how cropped your image will turn out.


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2017)

The T2i viewfinder covers 95% of the sensor's field of view, so if you're not getting the image you're expecting, I think it's you and not the equipment.  For your stated use, I would leave things just as they are.  Yes, the T2i is an older camera, but it's fine for this sort of light-duty work, and the 24-105 is an excellent 'general purpose' lens.  I doubt very much that you would gain anything by going full-frame,  It certainly wouldn't solve your "what I get is not what I saw" issue.


----------



## Pixilox (May 5, 2017)

I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade, since you only use it occasionally.  What I would do though is use your camera a bit more before going on your trip.  Pick something/someone and stand close, back up, zoom in a little, zoom out.  Go to a park and shoot there.  You have a nice setup, you just need to learn how to get what you want with what you have, and it can be done with a little practice.


----------



## KMANACP (May 5, 2017)

Sounds good gentlemen! Keeping my money in my wallet - I can live with that. 

I guess going to have to brush up on my photography... Was never really good at it, but practice makes perfect... eventually I hope haha


----------



## goodguy (May 5, 2017)

KMANACP said:


> Sounds good gentlemen! Keeping my money in my wallet - I can live with that.
> 
> I guess going to have to brush up on my photography... Was never really good at it, but practice makes perfect... eventually I hope haha


You got it, you really need to know how to use your equipment right, first thing is get out of the safe but not productive Auto Mode, learn ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture and then use your camera correctly, then maybe ad a 50mm 1.8 lens for lower light situation, this will help keep ISO low and picture much cleaner.
The T2i is a very old camera, its not a bad idea to replace it with a new one but first learn how to use it correctly and then if you still feeling its holding you back then upgrade.


----------



## KMANACP (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys, 

So I was with a friend of mine yesterday and we got to discussing using the 24-105 on a euro-trip and how I feel as if it's too zoomed and I find myself always stepping back, etc. 

He said that since the T2I is a crop lens, when I look through the 24mm it's actually at a 24x1.6 multiplier. 

He suggested that I had two options: 

1) Switch to the 6D, and get a 16-35 f4, In his opinion this will be the best combo for traveling/taking pictures of buildings, monuments, etc. BUT... since the 6D Mark II is coming out in january, he suggested to wait on this. 

2) Get a 10-18mm non L lens to use with the T2I, at a 15mm zoom, the T2I will actually be displaying a 24mm zoom, exactly the same as my 24-105. 

He said that as the body of the camera gets more expensive (5D Mark IV, etc), he does not really notice a difference when shooting in auto vs manual mode - unless he is trying to produce a certain effect or with flash, etc. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2017)

The 24-105mm f/4 L IS -USM is a FINE lens on a full-frame Canon like a 5D or 6D, etc.. I used it for half a decade on the original 5D: but on a crop-bodt Canon, the 24-105mm lens is MUCH more of a "zoomed-in" type of lens, agreed.

ALL crop-senor bodies have a focal length mutliplier, or Field of View multiplier, such as the 1.5x on Nikons, or the 1.6x on Canons, or the 2.0 on Olympus models; if you want a wider angle of view, you could get it from a new body OR from a lens designed specifically for a 1.6x Canon like your T2i model. And so, yes, the T2i shows only the central part of the image that the 24-105mm lens can project, so 24 x 1.6 is the short end of the lens, and the long end of the lens is like a 35mm film camera with a lens  length of 105mm x 1.6.

My thoughts? I prefer full-frame cameras and they way THEY make full-frame lenses perform; the BEST lenses in the majority from Canon are their full-frame capable, L-series models. I think the 6D is a great general-pupose Canon body.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 17, 2017)

But as myself and probably LOTS of other people in the world find themselves a 5D or 6D is completely out of my budget. 
The shortest focal length on a 3/4 sensor will be 30 with the lenses I have. I could conceivably get something AF-S for it but I'm stuck with APS-C.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 21, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> But as myself and probably LOTS of other people in the world find themselves a 5D or 6D is completely out of my budget.
> The shortest focal length on a 3/4 sensor will be 30 with the lenses I have. I could conceivably get something AF-S for it but I'm stuck with APS-C.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



actually the image you see is pretty much what you get
if you don't use your camera much is it because of the weight ?... size ?  
wrong focal length?
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually I do not yet even have an APS-C camera.  I have an EOS650 35mm that I almost never use because I don't know where I could even get processing EVEN if I could afford it. I've been a worker bee and driver. At 57 fairly hard years old I  have a part time job at a grocery store. And I'm pretty happy to even have THAT. I want a 40D.
But as it has been said wish in one hand and **** in the other and see which one fills up quicker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RVMItraPhotography (Sep 27, 2017)

You can use Canon 1Dx photography camera as you said you are not a heavy user of camera and you want to use it in some family events. So I suggest you to buy it. This camera is not only cost effective, but its features are also very brilliant.


----------

